# TOUCHE MAJ BLOQUEE



## LASP (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
il y a a peu pres 9 mois j ai noyée le clavier de mon macbook...que j ai finalement du faire changé entièrement...tout semblait ok jusqu'à la semaine dernière. Depuis la touche MAJ reste bloquée en permanance...donc plus aucun moyen d aller consulter mes mails..car mon mot de passe n'est biensur pas en majuscule...Il s'est debloqué une fois puis s'est re bloqué pour de bon...je m en sors avec un clavier externe, mais mon macbook demarre en mode"sans extension" et je n ai pas acces a mon bluetooth...Que faire? Peut on uniquement aller descativer la touche en question? 
merci
LASP


----------



## boddy (24 Janvier 2011)

Tu peux toujours essayer ça.

Après, SAV une autre fois sans doute.

_Je ne vois qu'une solution pour ton mot de passe_ _: tu peux le changer avec le DVD d'installation - réinitialiser le mot de passe._ Pour le reste


----------



## LASP (24 Janvier 2011)

Ok je veux bien essayer d aller bidouiller sous la touche...mais pour le SAV il est plus sous garantie et la première fois que j ai fais changer le clavier j étais a l'étranger...donc j ai pas été chez mon vendeur... Est ce que tu sais si il existe un moyen d inactiver la touche ou bien est ce impossible?
Merci!
LASP


----------



## boddy (24 Janvier 2011)

Plus de garantie, c'est moche, mais peut-être pas dramatique. Si c'est juste pour remettre une touche à sa place et qu'il n'y a rien de cassé, ça devrait pas coûter une fortune : demande un devis à un revendeur.

Je ne sais pas si on peut désactiver une touche


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2011)

On ne peut pas, mais on peut trouver, en dépannage, dans les petites annonces, sur eBay ou chez les brokers, un clavier USB ou sans fil d'occasion pour pas trop cher !


----------



## LASP (25 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On ne peut pas, mais on peut trouver, en dépannage, dans les petites annonces, sur eBay ou chez les brokers, un clavier USB ou sans fil d'occasion pour pas trop cher !




OUi j 'ai déjà acheté un clavier sans fil...donc bluetooth..le problème c'est que si mon macbook démarre en mode "sans extension" je n ai plus acces a mon bluetooth...ahahah la bonne blague!!! Que faire? j ai bien un clavier USB, mais tout de meme c'est pas bien proatique a balader!


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2011)

LASP a dit:


> OUi j 'ai déjà acheté un clavier sans fil...donc bluetooth..le problème c'est que si mon macbook démarre en mode "sans extension" je n ai plus acces a mon bluetooth...ahahah la bonne blague!!! Que faire? j ai bien un clavier USB, mais tout de meme c'est pas bien proatique a balader!



RElis mieux



Pascal 77 a dit:


> On ne peut pas, mais on peut trouver, en *dépannage* &#8230;



Maintenant, "en dépannage", évite de démarrer "sans extensions" si tu tiens absolument au Bluetooth, en attendant de pouvoir changer ton clavier (bon perso, le déblocage de la touche, sur un clavier de portable, je n'y crois pas trop, vu comment ils sont faits)


----------



## LASP (26 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> RElis mieux
> 
> 
> 
> Maintenant, "en dépannage", évite de démarrer "sans extensions" si tu tiens absolument au Bluetooth, en attendant de pouvoir changer ton clavier (bon perso, le déblocage de la touche, sur un clavier de portable, je n'y crois pas trop, vu comment ils sont faits)



Ca y est le touche s'est redebloqué et j ai pu installer mon clavier! merci pour vos conseils! et le terme "en depannage chez moi" ca veut dire en dépannage... pour peu que ca dure pas 3mois...


----------

